# clomid and progesterone results



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm new here, though I've been ttc for a long time....

I have hypoT and PCOS issues. I need some advice on my clomid charts from over a year ago, I'm desperate to figure out why things are the way they are. My Cy varied between 26 and 140 days, hence why I was put on clomid.

Cy 1 on clomid:- 50mg days 2-6, all cm/cp/opks/temps showed O, prog drawn on cd#26 (4 dpo) and was a very poor 1.2 nmol/L, but chart looked ovulatory

www.geocities.com/crystal4314/1.bmp

Cy 2 on clomid:- 50mg days 2-6, all cm/cp/opks & temps showed O, prog drawn on Cd#21 (6 dpo) 1.0 nmol/L, another ovulatory looking chart

www.geocities.com/crystal4314/2.bmp

Cy 3 on clomid:- 50mg days 5-9, 3000mg evening primrose oil af-o. No prog drawn, + hpts, then -ve and bleeding

www.geocities.com/crystal4314/3.bmp

Spent 2 cy off clomid

cy 4 on clomid:- 100mg clomid days 5-9, 3000mg epo af-o. prog drawn on cd#21 was 1.2 nmol/L

www.geocities.com/crystal4314/4.bmp

cy 5 on clomid:- 100mg clomid days 2-6, prog drawn cd#21, 0.6 nmol/L

www.geocities.com/crystal4314/5.bmp

does anyone have any possibilities at all? I've just come off BCP and am doing a clomid cy (50mg days 5-9 and 3000mg epo af-O) and I'm really worried that this exceptionally low prog on ovulatory looking cy with perfectly timed non-induced LPs is some major problem. I'm pretty scared. So far my Drs and specialist have no idea whatsoever as to what it could be...

any help much appreciated


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Firstly, sorry for all you've been through. I would say straight way that I don't pay much attention to the progesterone results as the only time they are giving helpful info is when the blood is taken 7 days after ovulation or 7 days before next period and that doesn't seem to be the case. Secondly, have you tried testing LH aswell as temps as temps can sometimes give inaccurate results. You achieved a pregnancy, no matter how short so you can ovulate on clomid, but it can take time and as you have already had 5 cycles of clomid, I wouldn't advise more than 1 more as recommended by Royal College of Obs and Gynaecologists. You may need to consider another form of stimulation and have some proper monitoring with scans etc.
I hope this is of some help.

Ruth


----------



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

I have done LH tests, they're marked on the charts at the bottom under OPKs... I usually get 2 sets of + with 1 or 2 neg days in between (I've heard this is very common in PCOS ladies) and then my chart looks like O after the second set.

thanks for your help


----------

